
Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years by Peter Norvig - ramonvillasante
http://norvig.com/21-days.html
======
ulucs
Seems to be down, here's Google's cache

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:SHt7f6B...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:SHt7f6BhFjIJ:norvig.com/21-days.html+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=tr&client=ubuntu)

------
webmaven
Needs a [1998] in the title:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19980206223800/http://www.norvig...](https://web.archive.org/web/19980206223800/http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html)

